# white corner desk with hutch



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Customer was very happy! We built two of these for the customer.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

that looks fabulous


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice. And, it's all about happy customers, right? - lol


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, it presented some challenges.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice design, Jerry… clean lines and tasteful hardware… elegant simplicity, I think they call it.


----------

